# Noise and bonding



## pammybaby (Jul 27, 2017)

hi, me and my cockatiel are going to be moving to a city with my boyfriend, who she knows but hasn't fully bonded with yet. As of late she is seeming to be very attached to me, more so than usual even though i'm pretty sure she think i'm her mate. i'm worried that when i am not around and she is with my boyfriend she may become too loud as when i'm not present she starts to scream or just excessively and loudly chirp. is there any way to limit the amount of noise she will be making and if she needs to be more bonded to my boyfriend to do so?
thanks
EDIT: also what ways would help her to bond with him, as she will sit with him but will not step up for him, and tries to bite him if he tries to give her attention when she does not want him. she's basically playing hard to get


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have him take over all the care for her. Feed her, clean her cage, change her water, etc. Especially the feeding because she will see that he brings her yummy things. Have him give her millet to step up so she'll want to step up for him.

There's really nothing you can do about the screaming when you aren't home. He can try to talk to her quietly and give her attention, just make sure that he doesn't give her attention when she's screaming so as to not reinforce the bad behavior.


----------

